# Partner visa - Health care card?



## case (May 29, 2014)

My partner is waiting for her partner visa to be processed. She already has a medicare card. Is it possible for her to also have a health care card from centrelink? I know she cannot get financial support from centrelink, but cannot find info about the health care card.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi
As far as I know, to get a Health Care Card you would need to have your temporary residence (820 or 309) visa granted. You also need to pass the income test, and other tests. Your partner is not eligible if still waiting for a temporary visa to be granted. See the link below for more info - 
Low Income Health Care Card
Hope this helps a bit... cheers... 



case said:


> My partner is waiting for her partner visa to be processed. She already has a medicare card. Is it possible for her to also have a health care card from centrelink? I know she cannot get financial support from centrelink, but cannot find info about the health care card.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I "believe" she has to be on a 309 or 820 as stated above but you can always check.

One thing to remember is as a couple they will take your income into account so therefore she may not qualify on that reason alone.


----------



## frankiefrankies (Aug 5, 2011)

She won't be able to get a healthcare card whilst she is on any TR visa including an 820. She would have to be on an 801 or be a permanent resident in order to be eligible. I know this because whilst I was a student and was already on the 820 I tried to see if I could get one, but Centrelink told me I couldn't as I needed to be a permanent resident. You could however go into Centrelink and ask to be put on your partner's concession card or healthcare card to be able to get discounted medication, but even being on your partner's concession card won't allow you to get cheaper transport or anything that isn't cheaper medication.

If anyone has been able to get a healthcare card on an 820 PLEASE correct me lol.


----------



## frankiefrankies (Aug 5, 2011)

Wait!!!! CORRECTION. I just read the thread that Dinkum posted with the link to Human Services.

"Newly arrived residents generally have a 104 week waiting period, with some exemptions."

The person I spoke to at Centrelink either didn't tell me the correct information, or the law has changed since I got my 820.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd be willing to bet on the former. Never just take the word of one person at any government agency. They're human beings like the rest of us, and they often give wrong information. Always try to corroborate it somehow before you believe it.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Of course, if you were newly-arrived on an 820, you'd be eligible for your 801 PR in 104 weeks (2 years) anyway.


----------



## frankiefrankies (Aug 5, 2011)

CollegeGirl said:


> I'd be willing to bet on the former. Never just take the word of one person at any government agency. They're human beings like the rest of us, and they often give wrong information. Always try to corroborate it somehow before you believe it.


 I've been living in Australia for three years now so when I applied I wasn't a newly arrived migrant. According to that info on the Human Services site I would have been eligible to get a health care card when I needed it the most, ugh it's quite annoying but I guess it also is my fault for believing what the person told me blindly.

I also went into a job services office at one point when I was scrambling to find a job and I was told I wasn't eligible to receive their help because I needed to be a permanent resident. I just stumbled on THIS on the Human Services site "While you are serving your waiting period, you can register with Job Services Australia to get help finding work. You can also use the Employment Self Help facilities available in DHS Service Centres."


----------



## council (Jan 7, 2014)

frankiefrankies said:


> She won't be able to get a healthcare card whilst she is on any TR visa including an 820. She would have to be on an 801 or be a permanent resident in order to be eligible. I know this because whilst I was a student and was already on the 820 I tried to see if I could get one, but Centrelink told me I couldn't as I needed to be a permanent resident. You could however go into Centrelink and ask to be put on your partner's concession card or healthcare card to be able to get discounted medication, but even being on your partner's concession card won't allow you to get cheaper transport or anything that isn't cheaper medication.
> 
> If anyone has been able to get a healthcare card on an 820 PLEASE correct me lol.


I got a HCC a few weeks after I arrived (on a 309). But since our total income increased above the set ceiling, it was no longer renewed.


----------



## Levisa (Jun 13, 2014)

In order to be entitled to a Health Care Card a person must be either a permanent resident (have a current permanent visa) or be an Australian citizen. There is no entitlement for a Health Care Card for any Temporary visa holders (unless their visa is one which is bound to become permanent, see below). 

There may be an entitlement for Special Category visa holders (SCV) usually New Zeland Residents who were living in Australia and arrived by 26/2/2001. 

A visa holder of a*special category visa or a partner provisional visa subclass 309 or 820, an interdependency visa subclass 310 or 826, or a*temporary protection visa, may qualify to meet the legal residence status for a Special Benefit and may (as long as all other criteria of the payment is met) qualify them for other Centrelink related payments such as Family Tax Benefit, Child Care Benefit, Baby Bonus, parental leave, Low Income health Care Card etc. 

As this person is considered a temporary resident whos visa may lead to the grant of a permanent visa. A partner can be listed on the health care card of their AU partner (if entitled by income etc) or if they are exempt from the newly arrived resident waiting period they may have a Health care card in their own name.

For all new Australian residents there is a 104 week (2yr) waiting period, but that person may be entitled to one of the above mentioned. Each case is individual therefore it is best to discuss the exact circumstances with a specialist at the Department of human services.


----------



## frankiefrankies (Aug 5, 2011)

council said:


> I got a HCC a few weeks after I arrived (on a 309). But since our total income increased above the set ceiling, it was no longer renewed.


Hey thanks for correcting me on that. Btw you're in Ballarat according to your thing on the right hand corner? Been there, Lovely little city!


----------



## ahbee (Sep 9, 2013)

council said:


> I got a HCC a few weeks after I arrived (on a 309). But since our total income increased above the set ceiling, it was no longer renewed.


Hi, how much is the set ceiling ?


----------



## F&J (May 23, 2013)

Okay I am still confused about HCC or putting my husband on my card. So I went into Centrelink a few weeks ago and asked about it. They didn't know and told me to have my husband go in and apply.

My husband is on his 820 after arriving on a 300. He is still in his 104 week waiting period which will expire in March next year. Does anyone have any sort of definitive answer as to whether or not he is entitled to a HCC or to be put on my card? Seems strange to have to ask here but Centrelink don't know. Our sole source of income at the moment is my part time work as a Lollipop Lady (10 hours per fortnight and that's what having a masters degree gets you in Australia) and the Disability Support Pension.

Cheers


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Funny that Centrelink don't know. If they don't know tell them that he can get one .

I was under the impression for health care cards they didn't need to wait 2 years they can get one they just can't get Centrelink payments.


----------



## potyec (Feb 11, 2015)

What I know .
You need aknowledgment letter + pink marrige certificate which you can get from registery for aroun 100$


----------

